# Ironhax and Tubehax have both been released



## Disco (Aug 17, 2015)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  
Thanks!


----------



## IpsoFact0 (Aug 17, 2015)

anyworth while homebrew?


----------



## Disco (Aug 17, 2015)

snes emulator, gb/gbc emulator....


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 17, 2015)

Nice to hear~ 

Make's me wonder how hard it will be for Nintendo to attempt to pull Youtube from the Eshop, or if they can even try. I'm sure maybe an update to the app can fix things, but otherwise, they'll be hard pressed to fix something like this


----------



## ihaveahax (Aug 17, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> Nice to hear~
> 
> Make's me wonder how hard it will be for Nintendo to attempt to pull Youtube from the Eshop, or if they can even try. I'm sure maybe an update to the app can fix things, but otherwise, they'll be hard pressed to fix something like this


I wouldn't be surprised if they removed it "temporarily", like they said in Europe with Ironfall. However more would probably need to be done with YouTube since it seems very badly coded. So badly it surprises me it took so long for an exploit to be found when I think about it.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 17, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they removed it "temporarily", like they said in Europe with Ironfall. However more would probably need to be done with YouTube since it seems very badly coded. So badly it surprises me it took so long for an exploit to be found when I think about it.


They removed Ironfall from NA too.


----------



## ihaveahax (Aug 17, 2015)

JoostinOnline said:


> They removed Ironfall from NA too.


That's not my point though, although I probably wasn't very clear.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 17, 2015)

I am personally happy to just see my 3DS hacked. I've wanted to hack it since I got it and lacked both the money and hardware, so it's just been sitting there unhacked, making me a sad Pokemon. Now that is no longer the case and my night has been made!


----------



## logg (Aug 17, 2015)

Cool. I wonder when/if the Cubic Ninja stock market will react.


----------



## caboyzcoti (Aug 17, 2015)

Is it mirrored somewhere that isn't running on a potato? I can't get his site working.


----------



## ihaveahax (Aug 17, 2015)

caboyzcoti said:


> Is it mirrored somewhere that isn't running on a potato? I can't get his site working.


http://smealum.github.io/3ds/ is really not working for you? It seems to be for me. Unless you mean the DNS server, in which I don't think there's any solutions yet.


----------



## caboyzcoti (Aug 17, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> http://smealum.github.io/3ds/ is really not working for you? It seems to be for me. Unless you mean the DNS server, in which I don't think there's any solutions yet.


Thanks, I was only aware of the .net site.


----------



## ihaveahax (Aug 17, 2015)

caboyzcoti said:


> Thanks, I was only aware of the .net site.


I thought http://smealum.github.io/3ds/ would be in the post, but it's really not, which is strange.


----------



## caboyzcoti (Aug 17, 2015)

Yeah, I thought it might be a ninja release or something.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 17, 2015)

New to this, so dumb question: no need to make a NAND backup prior to doing this, right?  Assuming nothing is being messed with the sysNAND.  Also, great work, Smea.


----------



## logg (Aug 17, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


> New to this, so dumb question: no need to make a NAND backup prior to doing this, right?  Assuming nothing is being messed with the sysNAND.  Also, great work, Smea.


No, you don't. If you can make a NAND backup though, it's good to have around. This is editing a save file, and you change the DNS settings, so your sysnand isn't in trouble of getting corrupted.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 17, 2015)

logg said:


> No, you don't. If you can make a NAND backup though, it's good to have around. This is editing a save file, and you change the DNS settings, so your sysnand isn't in trouble of getting corrupted.


I don't have Gateway yet so I'll have to get around to backing up the NAND someday.  But it's good to know I can go right on ahead now without the worry of a possible brick.  Thanks, @logg!


----------



## CathyRina (Aug 17, 2015)

God damn it. Tubehax s the same way I've been hacking perfect Pokemon for months.


----------



## zoogie (Aug 17, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> Nice to hear~
> 
> Make's me wonder how hard it will be for Nintendo to attempt to pull Youtube from the Eshop, or if they can even try. I'm sure maybe an update to the app can fix things, but otherwise, they'll be hard pressed to fix something like this


Smea actually credited GW on the irontube page. It seems he just reused their old spiderhax exploit lol. Since that's the case, Google can just update the youtube app's webkit to the current old3ds version and be done with it.


----------



## logg (Aug 17, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


> I don't have Gateway yet so I'll have to get around to backing up the NAND someday.  But it's good to know I can go right on ahead now without the worry of a possible brick.  Thanks, @logg!


If you have <=9.2 firmware, you can launch the gateway launcher and backup sysnand without actually owning a gateway card. The check is only on booting into "gateway mode" (or classic mode). If you have >9.2 firmware, you can't use gateway at all. Also, gateway is deprecated in favor of pastacfw or rxtools or reinand, since those don't cost money.


----------



## EmLeingd (Aug 17, 2015)

Okay So I'm pretty sure I'm an idiot and messed something up when I chose my system version. I thought I just picked the most recent one...(9.9.0, which btw is that different from 9.9.0-26U? lol)  Now all it says when I try to load up the Youtube channel is:

_"An error has occured forcing the software to close, The system will now restart."_​
Am I eff'd? Or can I fix this?

EDIT: Fixed it by completely deleting Youtube (save data and all) and then reinstalling it. I guess I did the "NEW" install instead of the "OLD" one. That's what I get for not reading instructions, lol.


----------



## Pecrow (Aug 17, 2015)

Anyone having issues trying to launch Pasta via tubehax (only) ? n3ds xl 9.2


----------



## zoogie (Aug 17, 2015)

Pecrow said:


> Anyone having issues trying to launch Pasta via tubehax (only) ? n3ds xl 9.2


CFW can't run on ninjhax 2.0 yet. tubehax is nh2 only for now.


----------



## Pecrow (Aug 17, 2015)

zoogie said:


> CFW can't run on ninjhax 2.0 yet. tubehax is nh2 only for now.


Oh that's right... no wonder nothing was loading correctly.. got ahead of myself, lol Thank you.


----------



## yodamerlin (Aug 17, 2015)

Tubehax works for me, but ironhax... Not so much, that just crashes and restarts...


----------



## EmLeingd (Aug 17, 2015)

yodamerlin said:


> Tubehax works for me, but ironhax... Not so much, that just crashes and restarts...


 Not sure how relevant, but I had to create a save file first (I did not replace it with the ironhax save file, for the record) in Ironfall.


----------



## yodamerlin (Aug 17, 2015)

EmLeingd said:


> Not sure how relevant, but I had to create a save file first (I did not replace it with the ironhax save file, for the record) in Ironfall.


I have played it quite a lot before Ironhax was announced and so I placed the launcher in slot 2.


----------



## iMythD (Aug 17, 2015)

Bleh -  getting errors you Tubehax, and save data not loading at all for ironhax


----------



## Procyon (Aug 17, 2015)

Some homebrew isn't loading


----------



## CathyRina (Aug 17, 2015)

Tubehax works flawlessly but Ironhax gives me error code c8804465 during instalation


----------



## Procyon (Aug 17, 2015)

It worked both flawlessly


----------



## CathyRina (Aug 17, 2015)

okay you really need to have a savegame before installing ironhax


----------



## Procyon (Aug 17, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> okay you really need to have a savegame before installing ironhax



I had one


----------



## CathyRina (Aug 17, 2015)

Procyon said:


> I had one


I didn't


----------



## Procyon (Aug 17, 2015)

Snake is pretty fun


----------



## obs123194 (Aug 17, 2015)

does tubehax work on 9.2 for n3ds?


----------



## Procyon (Aug 17, 2015)

obs123194 said:


> does tubehax work on 9.2 for n3ds?



Yes, but only on WiFi


----------



## obs123194 (Aug 17, 2015)

Procyon said:


> Yes, but only on WiFi


will it boot up 1.1b or 2.0?


----------



## Procyon (Aug 17, 2015)

obs123194 said:


> will it boot up 1.1b or 2.0?



Just 2.1


----------



## obs123194 (Aug 17, 2015)

Procyon said:


> Just 2.1



I see so no loading up cfws with it. so cn is still relevant


----------



## Procyon (Aug 17, 2015)

obs123194 said:


> I see so no loading up cfws with it. so cn is still relevant



Yeah, it's relevant


----------



## exelix11 (Aug 17, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Tubehax works flawlessly but Ironhax gives me error code c8804465 during instalation



How did you solved ? I and a my friend are stuck with this problem too, we have and ironfall v1.0 eur and even if we made a save the installer keeps crashing.


----------



## CathyRina (Aug 17, 2015)

So far none of the homebrews I tried worked. Just keep crashing when the bottomscreen is red.



exelix11 said:


> How did you solved ? I and a my friend are stuck with this problem too, we have and ironfall v1.0 eur and even if we made a save the installer keeps crashing.


Well then I can't help you unfortunately. I solved it by simply making a save in slot 1, installing the homebrew in slot 1 and not forgetting to change the firmware option to EUR during installation.


----------



## exelix11 (Aug 17, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> So far none of the homebrews I tried worked. Just keep crashing when the bottomscreen is red.
> 
> 
> Well then I can't help you unfortunately. I solved it by simply making a save in slot 1, installing the homebrew in slot 1 and not forgetting to change the firmware option to EUR during installation.



Thanks, but it didn't work  , i just sent a tweet to smea, but i have to wait, now for him it's 3:00 Am


----------



## CathyRina (Aug 17, 2015)

Outside of the Snes emulator I got nothing to work so far xD


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 17, 2015)

Yay, had YT installed when it came out, lucky me.


----------



## dunelm1 (Aug 17, 2015)

exelix11 said:


> How did you solved ? I and a my friend are stuck with this problem too, we have and ironfall v1.0 eur and even if we made a save the installer keeps crashing.


I have the same problem with 1.1 I think it may be a Europe thing. I think you can only select the American firmware to install ironhax with.


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 17, 2015)

dunelm1 said:


> I have the same problem with 1.1 I think it may be a Europe thing. I think you can only select the American firmware to install ironhax with.


You can move right with the DPad to change the version and region.


----------



## exelix11 (Aug 17, 2015)

dunelm1 said:


> I have the same problem with 1.1 I think it may be a Europe thing. I think you can only select the American firmware to install ironhax with.


Maybe
@XrosBlader821 What's your 3ds region ?


----------



## dunelm1 (Aug 17, 2015)

tj_cool said:


> You can move right with the DPad to change the version and region.


oh yeah! never noticed that before. thanks!


----------



## CathyRina (Aug 17, 2015)

exelix11 said:


> Maybe
> @XrosBlader821 What's your 3ds region ?


European ofc.


----------



## PedroKeitawa (Aug 17, 2015)

Sorry for this stupid question: the TubeHax is work on JPN 3DS or not? And if is work i read is relase but i don't know how download the hax.


----------



## CathyRina (Aug 17, 2015)

PedroKeitawa said:


> Sorry for this stupid question: the TubeHax is work on JPN 3DS or not? And if is work i read is relase but i don't know how download the hax.


http://smealum.github.io/3ds/
Follow the steps


----------



## PedroKeitawa (Aug 17, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> http://smealum.github.io/3ds/
> Follow the steps



Ok. Now i become a little stupid but...my JPN 3DS is 9.9.0-26 version. I select the correct firware but the app simple crash and reset the console. Is that right?


----------



## CathyRina (Aug 17, 2015)

Tubehax crashes for me 40% of the time. I think it's normal.


----------



## PedroKeitawa (Aug 17, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Tubehax crashes for me 40% of the time. I think it's normal.



Well for my JPN 3DS i don't have much chooice. Or the TubeHAX or buy Cubic Ninja on Ebay at 45€+29€ for shipping. x°D
Anyway now it works and i try the regionfree and it work very well.


----------



## duwen (Aug 17, 2015)

After a series of errors, giving up, going to bed, getting up, more errors, finally Ironhax is now working like a charm for me on N3dsxl 9.9 - all the homebrew I've tried so far works too.
It's been quite a weekend for me: got my new O3ds, updated to 4.5.0-4E, created rxtools emunand updated to 9.9.0-26E, and now I've got a persistent entry point to the homebrew launcher on my N3dsxl via Ironhax!

Thank you Mr Smealum!


----------



## Phil5004 (Aug 17, 2015)

My Youtube App crashes every Time  (EUR 3DS 9.2.0)


----------



## Tommy084 (Aug 17, 2015)

Got it all working on first shot in emunand eur n3ds 9.5 :-)
YouTube and ironfall exploit, and the ironfall was from a .CIA file...

Thanks guys, everyone involved <3


----------



## Ryupower (Aug 17, 2015)

if using tubehax, as so you start it up start tapping the area where change FW show up (top right area of the bottom screen)
an pick(or re-pick) your FW (i had to re pick the FW after a quit and reload)


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 17, 2015)

Well, it's only a matter of time before Nintendo goes full troll mode and removes the app http://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2015/08/ne...ses-its-own-youtube-app-to-crack-the-machine/

I don't know how this information is spreading so fast, other than his Tweets. Doesn't Smealum know that by revealing this information, he's putting said apps in jeopardy of being pulled, patched, and put back on the eShop? Surely, he of all people has taken this into consideration and has a contingency plan?


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 17, 2015)

Only problem I had with this whole process is actually getting homebrew to work.


the_randomizer said:


> Well, it's only a matter of time before Nintendo goes full troll mode and removes the app http://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2015/08/ne...ses-its-own-youtube-app-to-crack-the-machine/
> 
> I don't know how this information is spreading so fast, other than his Tweets. Doesn't Smealum know that by revealing this information, he's putting said apps in jeopardy of being pulled, patched, and put back on the eShop? Surely, he of all people has taken this into consideration and has a contingency plan?


Rather he reveals it "secretly" or not, it still going be pulled eventually. The only way for the Apps not to be pull and/or patch, is not to release it and even then it could still be patched regardless.


----------



## Fire_Slasher (Aug 17, 2015)

Holy wow I need to download Youtube ASAP.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

On the creator's page it says it cannot run ROMs tho, wonder if he's just trying to not urge people to pirate  stuff.


----------



## kirokun (Aug 17, 2015)

Pretty sure I did everything right...

Mine got stuck after the change firmware box.

edit: nvm i fixed it


----------



## Hylian-Hero (Aug 17, 2015)

I got a European N3DS a couple of weeks ago. I had an American copy of Smash 3DS for a while. So I just installed Ironhax and it works flawlessly, and I started Smash 3DS with the region free launcher, and it said that this is my first time playing Smash and I had to update. So I went to the eShop and downloaded the latest update. I launch Smash 3DS and it says that it can't find the latest update and I can't save. Can anyone please help me? I reached out to Smea on Twitter but he still didn't reply


----------



## Subzero100 (Aug 17, 2015)

im getting error where the whole screen turns red...is this supposed to happen?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 17, 2015)

Subzero100 said:


> im getting error where the whole screen turns red...is this supposed to happen?



Are you sure you set it to your correct firmware?
If one screen is perma-red when you load one, that's because it doesn't work..


----------



## MasterMan194 (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi all.
9.9.0-26U here, getting "... the system will restart" error randomly. 
When it works, GameYob, CitrAGB and FBI freeze in a red (lower) screen everytime.
BlarghSNES works thought, played Zelda.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 17, 2015)

KingVamp said:


> Only problem I had with this whole process is actually getting homebrew to work.
> Rather he reveals it "secretly" or not, it still going be pulled eventually. The only way for the Apps not to be pull and/or patch, is not to release it and even then it could still be patched regardless.



Then there'd be no point in announcing an exploit only a select few could use. Ugh, is there no way to do this without having an app that gets pulled?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 17, 2015)

MasterMan194 said:


> Hi all.
> 9.9.0-26U here, getting "... the system will restart" error randomly.
> When it works, GameYob, CitrAGB and FBI freeze in a red (lower) screen everytime.
> BlarghSNES works thought, played Zelda.


Don't worry - I get issues with most apps aswell...


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 17, 2015)

is there any way this hack could reenable that browser/qr code hack? to be honest, using that to gen pokemon in xy/oras is really all the hack i need on 3ds at this point


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 17, 2015)

Clydefrosch said:


> is there any way this hack could reenable that browser/qr code hack? to be honest, using that to gen pokemon in xy/oras is really all the hack i need on 3ds at this point



IIRC that was kernel..
Someone *could* make homebrew to edit the savefile, but meh


----------



## Subzero100 (Aug 17, 2015)

can someone send me the files that they used to successfully the the home brew? it's just not working right for me.


----------



## Februarysn0w (Aug 17, 2015)

youtube app still on the japanese eshop


----------



## saba_fado (Aug 17, 2015)

guys i have a problem- when i launch FBI cia loader with ironhax on 9.6.0-24 eu   bottom screen is red and top screen is black,does that mean that it doesn't work ? (sorry for my bad English)


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 17, 2015)

saba_fado said:


> guys i have a problem- when i launch FBI cia loader with ironhax on 9.6.0-24 eu   bottom screen is red and top screen is black,does that mean that it doesn't work ? (sorry for my bad English)



FBI won't work on TubeHax


----------



## saba_fado (Aug 17, 2015)

PokeAcer said:


> FBI won't work on TubeHax


i have ironhax


----------



## Ok1 (Aug 17, 2015)

Tubehax works fine for me, I can't try Ironfall since I've deleted it by a mistake.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, it's only a matter of time before Nintendo goes full troll mode and removes the app http://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2015/08/ne...ses-its-own-youtube-app-to-crack-the-machine/
> 
> I don't know how this information is spreading so fast, other than his Tweets. Doesn't Smealum know that by revealing this information, he's putting said apps in jeopardy of being pulled, patched, and put back on the eShop? Surely, he of all people has taken this into consideration and has a contingency plan?


People were talking about it on Miiverse.


----------



## Haloman800 (Aug 18, 2015)

Has YouTube been updated to block the exploit yet? Am downloading it now.


----------



## chaoszerobillion (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm redownloading IronFall and youtube because my sd card broke the day the hack came out, is it patched?


----------



## zoogie (Aug 18, 2015)

Smealum has an important message and I hope someone makes him the offer.
@frwololo I'm not against others hosting their own dns mirror fwiw. no one's offered yet— smea (@smealum) August 18, 2015


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 18, 2015)

I put my SD card meant for homebrew on the side. I realized moments later that the homebrew world needs more time for development, so nothing really is good for me right now. I'll come back to it soon


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 18, 2015)

How long as the tweet tag been implemented here?  I just added it to HD about a month ago.


----------



## chaoszerobillion (Aug 18, 2015)

I think ftbrony killed my homebrew, can't even load it wtf. idek wat it is.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 18, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Then there'd be no point in announcing an exploit only a select few could use. Ugh, is there no way to do this without having an app that gets pulled?


Better some than none.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 18, 2015)

KingVamp said:


> Better some than none.



Surely, there will be a point where they run out of exploitable apps before Nintendo pulls them?


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 18, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Surely, there will be a point where they run out of exploitable apps before Nintendo pulls them?


 Doubt that will happen, especially when Nintendo generally stop caring to protect their old hardware for a newer one at the ends of its life.


----------



## Fire_Slasher (Aug 18, 2015)

Only app I could run was Blargsnes, the others just gimme red screen of death.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Aug 18, 2015)

t


logg said:


> Cool. I wonder when/if the Cubic Ninja stock market will react.


hey are all fools!


----------



## Ok1 (Aug 18, 2015)

chaoszerobillion said:


> I'm redownloading IronFall and youtube because my sd card broke the day the hack came out, is it patched?


How can you redownload ironfall?


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 18, 2015)

JoostinOnline said:


> How long as the tweet tag been implemented here?  I just added it to HD about a month ago.


Around the same I think. The tweet on the help page is still fairly recent.
Guess we both had the same great idea


----------



## KJ1 (Aug 18, 2015)

Ok1 said:


> How can you redownload ironfall?


Go to eshop->Settings->Redownloadable Softwares->Click on Iron Fall->Tap on Redownload->And then download it.

Condition is that, you must have downloaded at least some of it (Ironfall game) before.
Hope that helped you out!


----------



## Azel (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm having a hard time finding Aperture Science 3DS, anyone could provide a link ?
thanks


----------



## Ok1 (Aug 18, 2015)

KJ1 said:


> Go to eshop->Settings->Redownloadable Softwares->Click on Iron Fall->Tap on Redownload->And then download it.
> 
> Condition is that, you must have downloaded at least some of it (Ironfall game) before.
> Hope that helped you out!


You're the best, thanks.


EDIT: IronFall appears as N/A


----------



## yodamerlin (Aug 18, 2015)

Ok1 said:


> You're the best, thanks.
> 
> 
> EDIT: IronFall appears as N/A


Removed it completely. You can't get it now.


----------



## Ok1 (Aug 18, 2015)

yodamerlin said:


> Removed it completely. You can't get it now.


Fug, thanks anyway.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2015)

Azel said:


> I'm having a hard time finding Aperture Science 3DS, anyone could provide a link ?
> thanks



You have to compile it yourself.


----------



## Willemoke (Aug 18, 2015)

I've encountered a problem with this. Tubehax works perfectly on my New 3DS, which is on the latest firmware. 

Through Tubehax I tried installing Ironhax, which was, again, succesfull.
Even booting ironfall and loading the savefile into ironhax works perfectly the first time, but as soon as I shut the 3ds down and power it back up, the game ironfall will crash upon loading the ironhax savefile, presenting me with the message that the game has crashed and that the handheld is going to be restarted.

I have selected the correct firmware version when loading Tubehax for the first time ( even installed it again, just to be sure )

Help?


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 18, 2015)

Azel said:


> I'm having a hard time finding Aperture Science 3DS, anyone could provide a link ?
> thanks


http://gbatemp.net/threads/looking-for-portal3ds.395154/#post-5622035.  Credit to @zoogie.


----------



## Azel (Aug 18, 2015)

Cool thanks


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 18, 2015)

Azel said:


> Cool thanks


I can't figure out how to jump, though.  LOL.


----------



## Seriel (Aug 18, 2015)

Nice one!
I joined here because of ironhax 
Now what to do..?


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Aug 18, 2015)

Tubehax freeze half the time on launch and when it works, if I launch the ironhax install, the screen freeze before it even starts the installation.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Aug 18, 2015)

Giga_Gaia said:


> Tubehax freeze half the time on launch and when it works, if I launch the ironhax install, the screen freeze before it even starts the installation.


100% of the time*

I haven't been able to load a single HB App with tubehax. Ik i did it right.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 19, 2015)

I thought I'd share my experience with tubehax and ironhax with an *O3DS 9.9.0-26U*:

Tubehax and ironhax worked like a charm with no problems whatsoever.  Reset Wi-Fi settings back to the original after changing the DNS and can run 'ironhax' flawlessly through the Ironfall Invasion game with or without internet.
Can still access 3DS Nintendo eShop, no problems.
CitrAGB (GBA Emu), works and runs -- however, incredibly slow at running games and restricted to small screen.  Couldn't run Mother 3.
BlargSNES 1.2 (SNES Emu), works and runs perfectly -- v1.3 freezes some games, but v1.2 can run most SNES games 'full screen cropped' with little to no lag.
GameYob (GB/GBC Emu), works and runs -- no slowdowns, but restricted to small screen.
Finally, I can play Earthbound on my 3DS.  Thanks, Smea.


----------



## chaoszerobillion (Aug 19, 2015)

Ironhax doesn't even load anymore, and Tubehax loads every time.


----------



## Baccabechoppin (Aug 19, 2015)

I can't seem to get tubehax to work on my 9.9.0-26e New 3DS. Any advice?


----------



## Seriel (Aug 19, 2015)

For all of you having trouble with ironhax and tubehax, try this:
https://twitter.com/smealum/status/633480944146448385

It fixes a lot of issues.


----------



## ferofax (Aug 20, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> http://smealum.github.io/3ds/
> Follow the steps


Didn't smealum apologize in a tweet, saying something like "*Sorry JPN, but you get eShop CN(Cubic Ninja)*"? My guess is that means Tubehax/Ironhax don't work for them/their firmware?

Somebody work backwards through Smea's tweets. I'm sure he said that, regarding Tubehax/Ironhax.

EDIT:
_*smea* ‏@smealum  Aug 2
a few things : it's obviously going to be called ironhax. *sorry for JPN but you got eshop CN. *sorry to 9.2 users but you have other stuff_​_There. I dunno why he'd say that other than to tell JPN fw users that it _probably won't work on them. Same for anybody with a 9.2 fw.



the_randomizer said:


> Surely, there will be a point where they run out of exploitable apps before Nintendo pulls them?


Specific game exploits are usually just stalling techniques - giving Nintendo something to fix while somebody else is taking apart the 3DS's seams.

That somebody else most likely will not be smealum, especially if it directly leads to piracy. At least, that's my impression of things. But there will always be people out there ready to pick up where smea left off, taking the crack all the way down.


----------



## Baccabechoppin (Aug 20, 2015)

The DNS used for Tubehax doesn't appear to work for me now. It was working all morning and now I can't connect to the internet with the DNS enabled. It's the only DNS that does this and I can still connect without Auto-obtain DNS. Any advice?

EDIT: Got it to work be removing a homebrew application from my SD card, seems strange that an app would cause the issue.


----------



## Ericzander (Aug 20, 2015)

Hey guys, I just edited the OP to add a video tutorial on how to get Tubehax and Ironhax set up.


----------



## k0ns0le (Aug 20, 2015)

For those getting the error code : c8804465 (N3DS-9.9.0.26-E)
Once you have updated to NH2.1, ensure you also have the new boot.3dsx
That fixed issue for me!


----------



## Philip3ds (Aug 23, 2015)

Smea just killed the Sky3ds and Gateway.


----------



## Fire_Slasher (Aug 24, 2015)

Philip3ds said:


> Smea just killed the Sky3ds and Gateway.



How exactly?


----------



## Philip3ds (Aug 24, 2015)

Fire_Slasher said:


> How exactly?


Well the Sky3ds and Gateway lets you play 3ds roms, but 3ds Homebrew lets you install cias on the latest firmware, which is about the same.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 24, 2015)

Actually, you can't install CIA files using smea's method (I was unable to run FBI itself)


----------



## JellyDitto (Aug 25, 2015)

Is it possible to inject game saves with tubehax?


----------

